# Werbe Jemanden - fange ebenfalls neu an



## Dandoman (23. Februar 2015)

Hi,

 

falls Jemand Interesse hat geworben zu werden und so von dem Bonus des schnellen Levelns zu profitieren, melde sich die entsprechende Person bei mir. Ihr könnt mich neben den Möglichkeiten des Forums auch unter dem Skype-Namen Plusader kontaktieren.

 

Ich reaktiviere meinen Account und möchte zeitgleich neue Chars hochleveln, da sich doch so einiges getan hat in den Levelbereichen.

 

 

MfG

 

Daniel


----------

